# Igo-w Drip Tip



## Silverbear (9/5/14)

Purchased a Igo-W from VapeKing yesterday, did not come with a drip tip. Went back to Vapeking (great service by the way.) to by a driptip, was informed that none of their stock drip tips fitted the Igo-w and that i could return the dripper if a wanted to.

Got home with an idea, drip tip on my Triton dripper was loose on the Triton so I tried it on the Igo-w, perfect fit and then fitted one of the SS drip tips I purchased to the Triton. Now I am happy.

Here is the Igo-W with the Triton drip tip on, i think it looks great on there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (9/5/14)

Looks great @Wayne 
Lucky you had the Triton
I returned my IGO w4

Was great to see you at Vapeking today!
All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (9/5/14)

Silver said:


> Looks great @Wayne
> Lucky you had the Triton
> I returned my IGO w4
> 
> ...



Yes, @Silver sorry you had to return it due to the drip tip issue, but there is hope to get the Igo-W back if you can get your hands on a Triton drip tip.

And yes it was great to meet you too, today. Really enjoyed our chat. Look forward to meeting the rest of the Forumites at the next JHB Vape meet. Nice to put a face to the name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/5/14)

No problem.

The only drip tips that fitted were the rubber ones that VK had recently brought in. I tried the Hello Kitty drip tip on another tank to see if I would like the way it tasted. Although it worked fine, I just didnt like the way it wobbled. But thats just me. So thats why I returned the IGO W4. But i will wait for the next similar dripper to come along.


----------



## Tom (11/5/14)

Silver said:


> No problem.
> 
> The only drip tips that fitted were the rubber ones that VK had recently brought in. I tried the Hello Kitty drip tip on another tank to see if I would like the way it tasted. Although it worked fine, I just didnt like the way it wobbled. But thats just me. So thats why I returned the IGO W4. But i will wait for the next similar dripper to come along.


you seriously wanted to settle for a "Hello Kitty" DT???


----------



## Silver (11/5/14)

Tom said:


> you seriously wanted to settle for a "Hello Kitty" DT???




Lol, Tom, that is correct. The other two similar ones they had looked like skulls and demons etc. So if i liked how it felt i would have taken it. Seriously, not for show, just for at home. Lol

They made the top of that IGOW4 clone too small, so no normal drip tip fits. 

I wanted another simple Igo dripper to have two drippers set up at different resistances.


----------

